# Grub "lento" dopo hibernate [WORKAROUND]

## Fuzzo

Salve!

Ho notato una cosa spiacevole: dopo un hibernate, ossia al resume, Grub impiega una vita a caricarsi (30-60 secondi per riuscire a visualizzare il menu) contro il pochissimo tempo (1-2 secondi) all'avvio del sistema dopo uno shutdown.

Come potrei risolvere?

----------

## Fuzzo

Up  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

In questa discussione un altro utente sembra avere il tuo stesso problema, e gli è stato risposto che il problema risiede nella partizione di root di tipo reiserfs che, non venendo smontata correttamente da suspendd, viene ricontrollata al riavvio, causando la lentezza di caricamento di grub.

Confermi di utilizzare reiserfs per la partizione di boot?

----------

## Fuzzo

Confermo al 100%, mi dimentico sempre di cercare nei forum internazionali  :Sad: 

Scusate...

C'è un modo per far smontare correttamente reiserfs da suspend2?

----------

## Scen

Qui un utente ha risolto spostando /boot in una partizione ext2 separata. Casomai prova anche tu, e vedi se il problema si risolve!

----------

## Fuzzo

Drastica come soluzione  :Razz: 

Purtroppo però non mi posso permettere di mettere mano alla tabella delle partizioni  :Sad: 

Tengo a precisare che qualche release del kernel addietro ciò non succedeva  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Drastica come soluzione 
> 
> Purtroppo però non mi posso permettere di mettere mano alla tabella delle partizioni 

 

Sicuro? Segui la procedura fatta dall'utente del forum che ti ho linkato prima:

Disattiva la partizione di swap

Cancella la partizione di swap e ricreala un pò più piccola (almeno 40Mb di meno)

Crea una nuova partizione ext2, su cui montare /boot (copiati tutto il contenuto di /boot prima, per sicurezza)

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Tengo a precisare che qualche release del kernel addietro ciò non succedeva 

 

Difatti se ne parla anche nella ML del kernel (LKML  :Cool:  ): http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/11/12/23 , sembra che il problema accada dalla 2.6.19-rc5 in poi (e anche lì consigliano di usare una partizione /boot separata  :Razz:  )

----------

## Fuzzo

Ma quante ne sai   :Surprised: 

Il fatto è che dovrei rosicchiare MB dalla mia già sottodimensionata partizione di swap (il che potrebbe comportare anche uno switch di suspen2 da swapwriter a filewriter, nonostante la compressione...).

Appena mi renderò conto che è più fastidioso aspettare che switchare, lo farò!

Diciamo che confiderei anche nel fatto che risolvano questo bug a breve   :Very Happy: 

Grazie 1000!

----------

## bfx81

Anche a me è capitata la stessa cosa, uso reiserfs e dopo un aggiornamento del kernel ho notato questo problema.

E' senz'altro una buona cosa avere una partizione di boot separata in ext2, così da poterla impostare read-only o/e lasciarla smontata anche dopo l'avvio, cmq è strano che durante l'ibernazione non venga più smontata correttamente la partizione.

Tuttavia di recente mi è parso che con lo script ancora masked hibernate-script-1.95-r3 la cosa si fosse risolta (almeno 1 volta, ho riprovato ora ma l'effetto non è cmq uguale ad un avvio "pulito").... verificherò su bugzilla

----------

## Fuzzo

Uso la branca ~x86 per tutto quello che riguarda la sospensione, e il problema rimane  :Sad: 

Se volessi creare questa fantomatica partizione, per non cambiare i numeri hdax se la mia situazione è:

- hda1 -> ntfs

- hda2 -> fat32

- hda5 -> reiserfs

- hda6 -> swap

dovrei trasformarla in:

- hda1 -> ntfs

- hda2 -> fat32

- hda5 -> reiserfs

- hda6 -> swap

- hda7 -> boot ext2

Eviterei decine di problemi vero?

----------

## Scen

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Se volessi creare questa fantomatica partizione, per non cambiare i numeri hdax se la mia situazione è:
> 
> - hda1 -> ntfs
> 
> - hda2 -> fat32
> ...

 

L'hai detto, fratello  :Cool:   :Wink: 

Per fortuna GRUB e Linux non rompono le scatole riguardo alle posizioni delle partizioni di boot e di root (a differenze di Windows che esige di essere installato nella prima partizione primaria del disco  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Per fortuna GRUB e Linux non rompono le scatole riguardo alle posizioni delle partizioni di boot e di root (a differenze di Windows che esige di essere installato nella prima partizione primaria del disco  )

 

e che finisca entro il settore 1024 e non inizi oltre il settore nonricordoquale (non so se con zozz'a bestia abbiano risolto) altrimenti nel primo caso un bel giorno ci si ritrova con il sistema che non parte più e nel secondo si inkazza il setup e non va avanti (ma anche se trova una partizione marcata winzozz e formattata diversamente o non azzerata).

Anche se sei deputato alla traduzione non è che si potrebbe cercare di metterlo nella doc ufficiale?

@Fuzzo: se hai problemi di dimensione della swap potresti sempre pensare di ridimensionare la fat32 (che è l'unico ridimensionamento che funziona in modo accettabile su tutti gli OS) e convertirti al /dev/disk/by-label o by-UUID, tanto ai fini del boot basta che non cambi il numero di partizione (nel senso di numero d'ordine non di allocazione nella tabella partizioni) del windozz.

----------

